# Frijoles ****** con pescado ahumado



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, that's on the to do list


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Frijoles Ojos ******.

Nice dish. I've been playing around w/ different raw beans lately. It amazes me how some need a long soak and some just do well in the dish.
Thanks, looks good.


----------

